# 1 Fat Flattie and a 22"



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

The 22" one looks little next to the 26" fish! 































The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

East Bay? Nice flapjacks


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

bigmike2010 said:


> The 22" one looks little next to the 26" fish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mike, 
You really got the "FLOUNDER FEVER" nice kill again !!! :thumbup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice flatties!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

those are some good eats right there & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice doormat! Can't wait to get out and get a few myself. Good job.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like those new light mounts are working out pretty good for ya. A 26 is amazing. Good job.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now Mike that's a great fish. You'll remember that one for life and they are few and far between. Last night was a tough night and called it quits at midnight. Should have stayed for the tide switch, but just got plain cold. Got 9 average fish in the 16 to 18 range, but had to cover water to find them. Liquid Trails bowfishing charter came in when I did and his party didn't have a fish, gave them a couple meals.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

How much did she weigh? Looks pretty healthy to be spawned out.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> How much did she weigh? Looks pretty healthy to be spawned out.


She weighed 5.11 Your Bamboo handle held her with no prob! Coupled with the 5 prong titanium gig of Jim Cosson. I have to go pick up another one of your handles to put one other stainless head on.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I do have to clarify that it was my future Father in Law that killed the 26"...Couldn't have worked out better!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn fine fish!!! In another month or so she would've weighed around 6 1/2.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats BigMike2010 on the 26" flounder. Did the 26 incher weigh 5.11 lbs? I got a 26 and 1/4 incher back in November of 2009 and it weighed 10 and 3/4 lbs. Is there that much weight differential between a flounder of that size in the spring opposed to in the fall? I know in the fall they spawn and mine was full of eggs but over a five pound difference between spring and fall seems odd. Anyway, congrats again on those nice flounder!!

Deadeye


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

deadeyedave said:


> Congrats BigMike2010 on the 26" flounder. Did the 26 incher weigh 5.11 lbs? I got a 26 and 1/4 incher back in November of 2009 and it weighed 10 and 3/4 lbs. Is there that much weight differential between a flounder of that size in the spring opposed to in the fall? I know in the fall they spawn and mine was full of eggs but over a five pound difference between spring and fall seems odd. Anyway, congrats again on those nice flounder!!
> 
> Deadeye


Hey Deadeye Thanks! I'm assuming that is the case. I may have to look into it again and further but I was thinking I read the other day that the Southern doesnt get much longer than 25" anyway. So they must just get fatter from there. I was just saying to someone last night that I've heard of people killing one in double didgits so that would make one fat fish! Thats awesome! I can't wait to get one that size myself. As a matter of fact, I beleive I will start my search for one tonight !


deadeyedave said:


> Congrats BigMike2010 on the 26" flounder. Did the 26 incher weigh 5.11 lbs? I got a 26 and 1/4 incher back in November of 2009 and it weighed 10 and 3/4 lbs. Is there that much weight differential between a flounder of that size in the spring opposed to in the fall? I know in the fall they spawn and mine was full of eggs but over a five pound difference between spring and fall seems odd. Anyway, congrats again on those nice flounder!!
> 
> Deadeye


Hey Deadeye Thanks! I'm assuming that is the case. I may have to look into it again and further but I was thinking I read the other day that the Southern doesnt get much longer than 25" anyway. So they must just get fatter from there. I was just saying to someone last night that I've heard of people killing one in double didgits so that would make one fat fish! Thats awesome! I can't wait to get one that size myself. As a matter of fact, I beleive I will start my search for one tonight !

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The southern gets a lot bigger then that. A southern is what the FL state record is 21lbs. But the gulf flounder that is 24"-25" is about as big as they get.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> The southern gets a lot bigger then that. A southern is what the FL state record is 21lbs. But the gulf flounder that is 24"-25" is about as big as they get.


Yeah, I see here it says adults grow 10 to 30" up to 10 lbs. http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/flounder/ I want a 10 plus please :thumbup1:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

A double digit flounder is my biggest goal in fishing other then a 100 lb cobe that I came close to getting with a 94 lb fish.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> A double digit flounder is my biggest goal in fishing other then a 100 lb cobe that I came close to getting with a 94 lb fish.


Thats a big Cobe! I have never really even targeted them. Guess I need too. Caught quite a bit of everything else. my buddy wants to build me a removable tower. Oh well...Going in for the Double Digit tonight.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck Mike !!!


----------



## kayakdan (Mar 27, 2013)

does anyone gig the small islands in the ICW area ? i was wanting to kayak to them and try some giging, and advice ?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

What part of the icw ?


----------



## kayakdan (Mar 27, 2013)

at Innerarity point, we will be renting a house rite on the icw


----------

